# Livery in Epsom and surrounding areas



## ananewman (8 April 2014)

Hi
I am a new horse owner, I own a 15.2hh Cob. 

I am wondering if anyone knows of any good livery stables in the Epsom area offering part livery for around £300-£450pcm.

I am currently at a diy yard, but I am not happy where I am.

Thanks so much for your help everyone


----------



## Hetsmum (8 April 2014)

ananewman said:



			Hi
I am a new horse owner, I own a 15.2hh Cob. 

I am wondering if anyone knows of any good livery stables in the Epsom area offering part livery for around £300-£450pcm.

I am currently at a diy yard, but I am not happy where I am.

Thanks so much for your help everyone 

Click to expand...

Hi there.  Honestly you aren't going to get anywhere good for less than £500 - maybe £550.  Only yards I know of in Epsom are Durdans and Woodruffe.  Both have websites.  Don't personally know anyone at either so can't recommend.  You could try some of the yards in Headley.  When you say Part Livery do you mean everything but riding/grooming etc?  PM me if you would like some more info.  Good luck!


----------



## ananewman (9 April 2014)

Hi,
I'd ideally like feed, muck out,  turnout, bedding, hoof pick.
I'm currently on diy assisted. 

I live near Headley and work in lower Kingswood.


----------



## ananewman (9 April 2014)

Hi - im going to see Horton Farm Livery in Epsom and 5 Acres in Headley on Saturday - does anyone have any recommendations on these two livery yards?


----------



## vam (9 April 2014)

Im in the area your looking at and as said you will be hard pushed for that sort of money, i've looked and nothing is under £450 unless you go right out, if your in Kingswood try Garden Farm, i know they have spaces coming up. 

If not try some of the fb sites for the area, they might have something on those if you put up that your looking.
I looked at Horton a couple of years ago and didnt like the turnout, school and hacking personally.


----------



## ananewman (10 April 2014)

vam said:



			Im in the area your looking at and as said you will be hard pushed for that sort of money, i've looked and nothing is under £450 unless you go right out, if your in Kingswood try Garden Farm, i know they have spaces coming up. 

If not try some of the fb sites for the area, they might have something on those if you put up that your looking.
I looked at Horton a couple of years ago and didnt like the turnout, school and hacking personally.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much. Do you know much about Horton Country Farm?


----------



## vam (10 April 2014)

ananewman said:





Thank you so much. Do you know much about Horton Country Farm?
		
Click to expand...

Not really, looked nice enough but the fields looked poor as did the school. I've not heard great things to be honest but it was a about a year ago i was looking so it could have changed since then.
If you could go towards Reigate/Redhill, Mole Valley Liveries offers livery in your budget, no idea what its like but popped up when i was looking, just wrong direction for me.


----------



## Chichi (10 April 2014)

ananewman said:



			Hi - im going to see Horton Farm Livery in Epsom and 5 Acres in Headley on Saturday - does anyone have any recommendations on these two livery yards?
		
Click to expand...

Hi, I never heard good things about Horton Farm but then I did not have my horse there so cannot really say more. I used to be at Woodruffe and could not rate it enough! I am still thinking of going back but I live a good hour away now so this is not going to happen! The turn out is not brilliant but for my good-doer it was more than enough. The care is excellent, nothing too much trouble and the atmosphere is lovely. They have 2 schools and the chase to warm up or cool down or a quick hack if time is short. Look at their website. Durdans is in the area too and then towards Headley you have Gasston stables, Headley park farm... sorry I cannot remember them all. If you have a FB account join the surrey livery page. Also you could put an advert in Lester Bowden. Good luck with your search.


----------



## ananewman (13 April 2014)

Just been to horton farm.. It was ok but a bit big. I need something with a personal touch. To help give me confidence 
I'll take a look at woodruff


----------



## Lucy_Ally (13 April 2014)

There is a yard in Ashtead too, Heronsmere I think and also Chace Farm (although they had a waiting list when I was looking last year).
I live in Epsom (near Horton), but have my horse stabled near Dorking. Turnout is important for me and there was too much of a compromise at the yards near Epsom downs. I liked Glanmire in Epsom, but it was a bit pony clubby for me, it's very close to my house though so may go and look again.


----------



## Hetsmum (14 April 2014)

Another thought.  Have you considered Bookham area?  There is a yard I went to see when I was looking which is very small and a lovely lady that owns it that couldn't do enough for me.  Really genuine.  I'm pretty sure she is a poster on here......I will look for her username.  Small yard with a school and off road hacking straight to Bookham common.

Suzik username.  Worth giving her a PM if you would consider Bookham.  Very experienced lady and nice atmosphere.  She lives on site.


----------



## Mike007 (20 April 2014)

Glanmire. Purely as a hay merchant and horse rider. I like Glanmire for the attitude of the staff and kids there. When I have delivered there they are all about getting the job done and none about dodging the work. Says a lot about a yard that does. EVerything I have seen there is good old fashioned horemanship.


----------



## Whatanejit (22 April 2014)

Have you thought about Grass livery? We have a few places near to the Durdans.


----------



## Liv France (24 April 2014)

Hi, I can recommend Woodruffe West, right next door to Woodruffe.  I help out with the riding there outside of my work and the only down side is the turn out, but Adam is working on that at the moment.  We use the facilities at Woodruffe (walker/schools) and hacking is great! It definitely has a personal touch with only 7 horses.  Adam does most of the work himself as he has breakers in too.  He has very high standards and really looks after his horses.  I think it's £120/week for basic livery (muck out/feed etc) and £150/week for any schooling.  Have a look at the website or facebook page.


----------

